# Sony DSLR A200 setup-guide?



## carlt (Apr 19, 2010)

Could anyone point me to a guide explaining the results of various settings on the Sony DSLR A200 such as Dynamic Range Optimization and SteadyShot.

The negative consequences of turning on stuff is unclear to me and I'm curios how much good they really accomplish.

Is there a setup-guide somewhere? Alternatively an extremely thorough review.


----------



## Eventer (Apr 19, 2010)

Did you get the manual with yours? I read mine a while ago so i cant remember all that it mentioned. but its does cover pretty much all the stuff this camera does.
the steady shot does make a small difference, so I never touch that and just leave it on all the time 
Dynamic Range Optimization? I dont even think I know anything about that on my camera! LOL Might get the manual again if i can find it! LOL


----------



## carlt (Apr 20, 2010)

I have read the manual and it does clear some things up.

However it is far too selling in its nature and doesn't say what features really mean.

The explanation of SteadyShot is simply how it is intended to improve your pictures rather than how it actually works. If it removes pixels for example, then I'd like to know this.

Other things are interesting too. Like how efficient is the built in noise reduction compared to shooting without NR and doing everything in Photoshop with RAW? The manual doesn't provide much help.


----------



## skieur (Apr 20, 2010)

carlt said:


> I have read the manual and it does clear some things up.
> 
> However it is far too selling in its nature and doesn't say what features really mean.
> 
> ...


 
Steady shot does not affect the pixels at all. To explain it simply, if you slightly jiggle the camera while taking the photo, the sensor matches the "jiggle" precisely so that it has no blurring effect on the photo. In your viewfinder at the right hand side, at the bottom there is a bar grid that indicates how still you are holding the camera. It should not be moving.

The overall purpose is that without steady shot the average photographer using a regular lens might have slightly soft photos shooting at less than 1/50 sec. With steady shot the same photographer might be able to shoot as low as 1/15 sec. without camera movement or the related softness in sharpness.

Dynamic Range Optimizer produces more detail in areas of extreme contrast. If you are shooting a couple with their back toward the sun without flash under normal conditions you would likely get dark shadows hiding any facial detail. With Dynamic Range Optimizer turned on, you will have more detail and less harsh shadows on the faces.

This is a bit of a simplication of the process but there is no downside to these features and they can be left on for most, if not all photos.

skieur


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 20, 2010)

1. Go to Digital Camera Reviews and News: Digital Photography Review: Forums, Glossary, FAQ
2. Search for your camera model
3. Read everything that suits your interest. There should be a plethora of information


----------



## carlt (Apr 21, 2010)

That review contained just what I was looking for. Awesome!

Thanks.


----------

